# Country & Western at Brean 2010



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Do we have any Country & Western followers who would like to attend a rally at Warren Farm Brean next year for the Country & Western weeks dates would be, 21st September to 3rd October 2010.

There will be some free entertainment in the Beachcomber Inn and the whole of Brean comes alive with cowboys :lol: 

Our new rally assistants Happyrunner Linda & Mike are looking for folks to join them there, if there are enough folks wanting to go (would need at least 10 vans) then we will set up a rally there for you.

Price would be in the region of £8 per night including electric providing 10 plus vans attend.

Please post on here if you are interested

Jacquie


----------



## mickric (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi Jackie&John,

Shirley and Mickric would come if enough make it possible


----------



## digbywolf (Feb 22, 2008)

hi jaquie,
i used to work for a cowboy outfit so as they say on dragons den I`M IN!! ! !
regards
dave and sheelagh 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Be Warned..................Y'all better like country.... :wink: 


Will let you know Jacquie, depends on others.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Country-n-Western Brean this year.
Here's a few pics of some of this years Country & Western at Brean Sands.


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi Jaqs n John

Thanks for your help in trying to get this rally started.

Just to let everyone know, the photos are a great example of what you will see, so if you like people watching and like the music, I'm sure many will enjoy it!

Great to witness a tribe of indians, led by the chief, riding bareback along the main street and stopping off at the Post Office to collect their pensions.
Who wouldn't find that entertaining?

Don't feel that you need to dress up or down, everyone and normal clothes are accepted.

This is just a great opportunity to hear live bands, some brilliant musicians on show, who do the circuits of pubs and clubs. Beers cheap too! No entrants fee to venues!

Come and join us and have a giggle.

Linda n Mike.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

We are interested so put us a strong possible. Can you provide some assurance that Linda will not be draping her bra around the necks of the groups? :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

rayc said:


> We are interested so put us a strong possible. Can you provide some assurance that Linda will not be draping her bra around the necks of the groups? :lol:


Well you know Linda Ray there is no guarantee as to what she might do :roll: :lol: if nothing else appeals its well worth it just to see her and her antics 8O

Just a note this rally will follow on from my follow on rally from Shepton so those coming to my rally can stay on for Linda's rally if that makes sense :lol: which means you can have 3 weeks at Warren.

If we do not get 10 plus vans booking with us you can book direct with the site anyway at their usual price which I think will be about £10.50 per night next year.

Jacquie


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

'Scuse my higgerance, is Brean in Somerset?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

MalanCris said:


> 'Scuse my higgerance, is Brean in Somerset?


Yes it is, the web site link is below:

www.warren-farm.co.uk/

Ray


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

Sounds like a good event, we're interested too

Woofer


----------



## Harp07 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Country & Western Rally*

Hi Jackie&John,
Put us on your list,we would love to come. 

Jim & Maria.


----------



## kezbea (Jan 5, 2008)

Lived at Brean for ten years as a kid, would love to come with the wife Rosalie if you dont mind a caravan.
Dave.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

kezbea said:


> Lived at Brean for ten years as a kid, would love to come with the wife Rosalie if you dont mind a caravan.
> Dave.


Your very welcome Dave we won't hold it against you that your a tugger :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well it looks like we might get the required 10 plus vans attending so I have now listed it as a rally in the rally listings.

Please note if you are attending the first rally at Warren Farm and you want to attend the Country & Western Rally as well you have to put yourselves on both rallies and contact LadyJ for the 1st Warren Farm rally and Happyrunner for the Country & Western one. Hope this all makes sense :lol:

So get adding your names to the rally list now

Country & Western Brean

Jacquie


----------

